# O.P.I. Germany Fall Collection 2012



## Dalylah (Sep 17, 2012)

Here is the O.P.I. Germany Fall Collection 2012. I am loving some of these colors. What do you guys think? These are available now in salons and in certain online boutiques.









Here are some swatches of a few of them





Source, Used with permission

Color: Deutsch you want me baby?





Source, Used with permission

Color: Don't Talk Bach To Me





Source, Used with permission

Color: Suzi and the 7 Dusseldorfs





Source, Used with permission

Color: German-icure


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 18, 2012)

the only one I really want is deutsch you want me baby? The rest I could take or leave, sometimes OPI is a little boring.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Sep 18, 2012)

I LOVE ALL THE NEUTRALS! Yeah... I'm boring


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 18, 2012)

I think I'm boring too. I love all the warm browns and purples haha.


----------



## effigie (Sep 19, 2012)

I grabbed Every Month is Oktoberfest... it is gorgeous, though not exactly as it appears in the bottle.  I think I kinda want Schnapps Out Of It! and German-icure, as well.


----------



## jilleans (Sep 19, 2012)

I am in love with all of these colors!!   I need to invest in more OPI!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 19, 2012)

Boring colours for the win! I'm interested in getting my hands on Nein! Nein! Nein! Ok fine! and German-icure. But, ugh, I have too many dark purples already so I should hold back. ): (Too many polishes? Gasp! Blasphemy)


----------



## JLR594 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm wanting Every Month is Oktoberfest.  Often, our Krogers carries OPI and I keep looking for the Germany collection everytime I go grocery shopping.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Sep 23, 2012)

I went to Nordstrom Rack earlier this month and they actually carry the collection. I'm not sure if they have the entire collection, but I know they have some for sure. I picked up Don't Pretzel My Buttons and Schnapps Out of It. Out of the two I loooooooooooove Don't Pretzel My Buttons. Although it's nude it's not streaky at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to Nordstrom Rack earlier this month and they actually carry the collection. I'm not sure if they have the entire collection, but I know they have some for sure. I picked up Don't Pretzel My Buttons and Schnapps Out of It. Out of the two I loooooooooooove Don't Pretzel My Buttons. Although it's nude it's not streaky at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Awesome! I'd love to see swatches if and when you have time.


----------



## DavaL (Sep 25, 2012)

i like the last one.


----------

